# Pizza, Big and Bold!!!



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 27, 2015)

1/2 All Purpose Flour, 1/2 Wheat Flour, sourdough + raisins, sweet corn, homemade pizza sauce, sausage, bacon, salami, mushrooms, mozzarella, etc...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dayum!!! I'll take a few slices of that!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2015)

Hold the raisins and corn and I'll be right over!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 27, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Hold the raisins and corn and I'll be right over!



My first time putting raisins in a Pizza crust. But the corn is almost standard now. I held back on the Elderberry Jam as part of the sauce. That is also regularly used.


----------

